
Vintage cultivation pattern used to save topsoil after bushfire - bootload
http://www.weeklytimesnow.com.au/agribusiness/cropping/vintage-cultivation-pattern-used-to-save-topsoil-after-bushfire/story-fnker6ee-1227714628793
======
bootload
_" The geometrical pattern has been worked up in 1ha blocks using a standard
five-metre 33-tyne cultivator. The constant directional changes mean there are
always ridges at a 90-degree angle to the wind, reducing the chance of wind
erosion. ... He said his father used that style of erosion protection in the
1940s when there were some bad droughts and horrific dust storms._"

Ingenuity of farmers. The motivation? Australia has very poor soils: _" “There
are about six inches (15cm) of top soil here and then clay. You may as well
walk off your property if you lose that topsoil because after that you’ve got
nothing.”_

